# Can Feeder Crickets Bite Humans?



## DannyRey96 (Jun 26, 2015)

I know they can bite our beloved lizards but I'm curious to know if they can bite us? Or do we not feel it?

Thanks!


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Most feeders can and do bite, if you let them. 



Gavin.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes they can and do bite us. Depending on the size of the cricket you may not feel it but larger crickets can be felt, it is like a little nip. Locusts also bite.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

What type of crickets are they ? Black and Silent crickets will bite but Banded crickets won't.


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

I must have thick skin?!!!!

I thought locust didn't bite which is why they're better for leaving in the viv if they're not eaten?!!

I also have a question regarding size. I bought some 4th hoppers which grew rapidly and now a few locusts have evolved into fully fledged flying buggers, will they breed from this stage? would they be a bit big for my beardie?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes they can and do bite! Locusts too!
I've felt the smaller ones having a little nibble on me if I've caught an escapee in my hands - it was no big deal.
Had a bigger cricket in a set of tongs ready to go to one of my brood and the strength of its mandibles going at said tongs was quite impressive! Though that one was a particularly grumpy cricket... never had one quite as bitey since, thank goodness...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have seen two occurrences of nasty bite and allergen at the limb.

Nasty red swollen hands.

John


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah ive been nipped by crickets. Nasty things... hurts


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes. I don't handle crickets or locusts because I have a bad skin reaction to them, getting bitten is hell. A locust bite, I've found, is pretty rare - but quite painful if they do. Not a problem for most people, but causes a lot of swelling for me - but even handling them can give me a rash and very itchy fingers. Easy solution is disposable gloves - I've never been bitten through gloves


----------

